# Grafikkarte ersetzen



## PCamateur (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Community, 

Gestern hab ich angefangen Sleeping Dogs zu spielen, was anfangs relativ problemlos ging. Nach ein paar Stündchen friert das Bild ein und ist verziert mit lauter kleinen Quadraten. Das Bild war einfach stehen geblieben und überall in relativ regelmäßigen Abständen schwarze und oder weiße Quadrate, während der Sound allerdings weiterlief. 

Da ich nix mehr machen konnte, hab ich den PC relativ rustikal abgewürgt (Restart-Button am Gehäuse), "Windows normal starten", normal gebootet, alles klar. Alles klar, dachte ich mir, auf ein Neues. Spiel wieder angemacht, diesmal keine 5 Min. gespielt und gleiche Geschichte. Vorgang wiederholt, diesmal allerdings nicht das Spiel gestartet sondern recherchiert. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass diese Quadrate auftreten können wenn der RAM der Grafikkarte sein zeitliches gesegnet hat. 

Als optimistischer Mensch hab ich alle rationalen Warnungen ignorant überlesen und mir gedacht, wird wohl nur ein bisschen heiß gelaufen sein, PC ist ja nicht mehr der neueste. Also abgeschalten, geschlafen, heute aufgestanden und einen neuen Versuch gewagt. Ging hervorragend. Zumindest eine Zeit lang. Nach ca. 2h hab ich das Spiel minimiert. Als ich weiterspielen wollte, war das Bild relativ unscharf und verzerrt. Das fiel mir auf und ein paar Sekunden später waren schon wieder die Quadrate da. Ich starte also den PC wieder neu, nur diesmal macht mein Bildschirm keinen Mucks. Gar nix. 

Meinen jetzigen Eindruck (als ziemlicher Laie) zufolge, dürfte das, was ich gestern aus unvorsichtigem Optimismus ausgeschlossen habe, nun Realität geworden sein und meine Grafikkarte ist abgekratzt. Der PC läuft zwar, allerdings ohne Bild und bootet anscheinend auch nicht richtig, keine Geräusche, etc. 

Der große Vorteil der Situation: so leise war er noch nie. Das Blöde ist, dass zocken für dieses Wochenende wohl ein Ende gefunden hat und ich ein Buch lesen werde. Nun will ich es allerdings nicht bei dieser Situation belassen und natürlich auf kurz oder lang, meine Grafikkarte (außer der Fehler liegt wo anders?) austauschen. 

Das System:

Mein System:
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core i5-3450 CPU @3,10 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM DDR3
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB

Wie man an diversen Komponenten erkennt, spiel nicht unbedingt die aktuellsten Spiele, das aktuellste so aus ca. 2013 (Sleeping Dogs dürfte so ziemlich das aktuellste sein, das drauf ist, abgesehen von Indie-Titeln). Ich will also keine absolute High End Karte, sondern eine in der man evtl dann auch den einen oder anderen neueren Titel auf niedrig oder mittel spielen kann (hab mal so bei ein paar aktuellen Titeln geschaut, es hapert eigentlich "nur" an Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher.) Ich suche also ein nenne wir es MIttelklasse (von mir aus auch Einsteigerkarte) mit der ich alles, was bisher ging auch machen kann und evtl. noch ein paar aktuellere Sachen mit Abstrichen spielen kann. 

In diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht nicht unerheblich: ich habe keinen HD Monitor oder ähnliches, sondern spiele auf einem 22" auf 1680*1050. 

Welche Karte würde da zu diesem System passen?

Ich kenn mich leider nicht wahnsinnig gut in diesem Bereich aus, aber ich denke für 150-200€ sollte man was bekommen oder? 

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, würde ich auch gleich den Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken. Gibt es da Einschränkungen was auf das Board passt oder kann ich da irgendeinen nehmen?   

Wären sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte, wie ich das Ding wieder zum Laufen bringe. 

Eine Sache fällt mir noch ein: Wenn man eine neue Karte einbaut, hab ich mal gelesen, muss man erst die alte deaktivieren im Bios und die Treiber deinstallieren. Wie würde man sowas in meinem Fall machen? 

Danke für die Hilfe schonmal.

Deprimierte Grüße
PCA


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Karte ist an sich schon lang überfällig   ich würde eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 nehmen - in beiden Fällen lieber 4GB, auch wenn es dann vlt nen Tick über 200€ geht. Die nächstbilligere lohnenswerte Karte ist die GTX 950, die ist dann halt direkt 15% langsamer, kostet 160-170€.

zB KFA² GeForce GTX 960 Gamer OC Mini Black, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (96NQH8DHD8Z4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: hast 2 Riegel oder einen? Was du machen kannst: den alten verkaufen und direkt 8GB neu holen, kostet ca 35-40€. Einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V nehmen, da muss man nicht viel beachten. nur wenn du den alten behalten willst, dann mal schauen, was der für genaue Werte hat. Das kannst du mit dem Tool CPU-Z bei Memory oder SPD nachsehen



Wegen dem Einbau der Karte: du solltest lediglich vorsichtshalber vor dem Ausbau der alten Karte mal die Treiber / Catalyst oder auch Crimson, wenn du schon die neuesten hast, deinstallieren. Im Bios musst du nix machen.


----------



## PCamateur (20. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Karte ist an sich schon lang überfällig   ich würde eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 nehmen - in beiden Fällen lieber 4GB, auch wenn es dann vlt nen Tick über 200€ geht. Die nächstbilligere lohnenswerte Karte ist die GTX 950, die ist dann halt direkt 15% langsamer, kostet 160-170€.
> 
> zB KFA² GeForce GTX 960 Gamer OC Mini Black, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (96NQH8DHD8Z4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort 

Die von dir verlinkten Karten scheinen mir sehr vernünftig zu sein. Liegt eh relativ genau bei 200 
Hat man bei AMD vs. Nvidia mit irgendeiner einen Vorteil, bzw. passt irgendeine besser zum System?

Zum RAM: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es 2 Riegel sind. Also 2x2GB. Also ich würd dann einfach auf 2x4GB aufstocken, falls das vernünftig ist? Die alten Riegel halt verkaufen oder jemanden schenken, der Verwendung dafür hat  

LG


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2015)

bei den AMDs wird man u.a. bei den Treibern nicht gezwungen seine Emailadresse anzugeben


----------



## PCamateur (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke, gut zu wissen  

Einzig noch die Frage, wie ich den alten Treiber deinstalliere, da ich aktuell gar nix machen kann. Bildschirm bleibt konsequenz schwarz


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Danke, gut zu wissen
> 
> Einzig noch die Frage, wie ich den alten Treiber deinstalliere, da ich aktuell gar nix machen kann. Bildschirm bleibt konsequenz schwarz


  nein, es wäre nur einfacher, wenn du die Treiber erst deinstallierst, aber ansonsten bau die neue Karte ein, deinstallier die alten und mach dann halt erst die neuesten von AMD oder Nvidia drauf. 

Zu den Karten: Nvidia ist halt beim Strom deutlich sparsamer, aber du kannst auch eine AMD R9 380 mit 4GB nehmen, die ist sogar nen Tick schneller.  Und beim RAM wird gerne der Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 genommen: günstig und bewährt


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2015)

naja, die 960 verbraucht jetzt aber auch nicht SO viel weniger Strom
und die R9 hat den Vorteil, das je nachdem wo man die bestellt Dirt Rally bekommt


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, die 960 verbraucht jetzt aber auch nicht SO viel weniger Strom
> und die R9 hat den Vorteil, das je nachdem wo man die bestellt Dirt Rally bekommt


  im Schnitt zieht eine R9 380 schon ihre 70-80W mehr, das ist nicht wenig. Hängt aber davon ab, wie viel man spielt. Bei ner Stunde pro Tag sind es halt um die 6-8€ pro Jahr Mehrkosten, aber je mehr man spielt, desto mehr macht es aus.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2015)

also in der PCGH waren das eher 35Watt mehr :o


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> also in der PCGH waren das eher 35Watt mehr :o


 was haben die denn da gemessen, und welche Modelle? Das ist echt ein sehr komisches Thema, es gibt Messungen, wo es 80W sind, dann gibt es Benchmarks, wo es nur 20W sind...  es hängt natürlich auch vom Modell ab, also es kann auch ne nicht übertaktete Zotac GTX 960 mit nur einem Lüfter am Ende 40W weniger brauchen als eine von Gigabyte GTX 960 mit 3 Lüftern und OC.       man muss aber halt von bis zu 80W mehr ausgehen je nach dem, was für ne Last es ist.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2015)

eine Evga 960 gegen meine Sapphire R9 380


----------



## Tamagotshi (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann dir nur die 960gtx 4gb ans Herz legen, bin sehr zufrieden mit Preis / Leistung ( Gigabyte GTX 4G die Slim version mit einem Kühler nicht die Lange mir Windforce 3, ca 180 euronen, habe ich). Ich würde dir ev sogar 16 Gb RaM  2x 8 Empfehlen wenn dein Board das mitmacht  (Glaube 16 is max mit 2 Sockel auf dem Borad )und du dir die öcken mehr Leisten kanst. 

Zum Verbrauch: ich habe bei 12 - 16 std Betrieb mit der Nvidia ca 500- 600€ im Jahr Strom ( nur der Rechner ohne G19 Tast,  3D TV, Hotas,  Monitor  und Dolby ) Mache ne Umschulung zum Statl. Wirtschf. Inormatiker da ich meinen alten Beruf gesundheitlich nicht mehr schaffe. Da ich auch Progr. 3D Druck  und alles andere rund ums Thema lernen muss / will ist meine Kiste schon extrem im Dauereinsatz. Wenn du dann noch TV Dolby usw auch noch mit über den Rechner läuft  ( will ja auf der Couch zocken Konsolen sind einfach sowas von Überflüssig seit HDMI PC -TV  genauso wie Streambox alla Steam etc habe die Kabel alle durch die wohnung hinter die Leisten / Kabellöcher in den Wänden, gebaut HDMI  und Corxial Kabel. Ok das war schon Teuer aber die Qualität im vergleich zu ner Konsole........ naja anderes Tehma ^^ )   wie bei mir würde sich der Mehrverbrauch der Radon DEUTLICH an der Stromrechnung bemerkbar machen.
( und das ist bei dem Dauerbetrieb durchaus noch guter wert ! ) Also wenn du viel Zocker bist lass die Finger von der Radon.

AMD Produkte Produzieren da mehr Verbrauch auch mehr Abwährme. D.h Wenn du keine richtig gute Kühlung hast (es geht ums Mainboard die Abwärme wird ja nicht nur über die Lüftung der Kraka abgeleitet sondern auch ein kleiner Teil übers Board / Gehäuselüfter usw)  ist auch die MB Temp ein paar grad höher beim Übertakten bekomt das ganze dann nochmal ne andere "Hausnummer" ( Mit nem AMD CPU  und Radon Karte merkt man das richtig, aber  du hast ja zum glück nen Intel  drinne ) Was die Lebensdauer von Borad usw sicher verkürzt ! ( Es geht hier um viel - dauerbetrieb nicht um 1 - 2 Std am Tag dabei währe das nicht wirklich wichtig mit der Abwärme und dem Strom. ) 

Intel i5 3570k von Asrock Extrem 4 Gamer vor 2 Wochen auf Fitality Board umgestiegen. ( OC auf 4,5gb / Kern mit Alpenfön K2 Kühler und Sharkoon Gehäuse OC kanste mit deiner CPU und deinem Borad aber knicken bzw ist nicht zu empfehlen damit ! ) GTX960 4g 12 GB Ram   in 1080p full HD  FPS: Citys Skyline 70fps ca. GTA V 45- 50 FPS. 43 FPS bei Elite Dangoures mit 2x Nativ Auflösung und alles auf High/ Ultra also die Karte liefert mehr als genug Power da kanste auf die 5 - 10 % mehr bei der Radon drauf Sch. bei dem mehr verbrauch. Passives 3D  Zocken geht auch am TV sehr gut mit der Nvidia ( wie Radon katen sich da verhalten keine Ahnung) da komt die Karte aber deutlich an ihre Grenzen .-) Dafür sollte es dann schon mind ne ne 970 nesser 980ter sein für High / Ultra, da die Leistung Halbiert wird im 3D Modus wie das mit mit Aktiver Shutter also Nvidia Schutter Brille oder Tv Schutter aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mir gefällt die Passvie 3D Technik besser wobei beide Vor und Nachteile haben. ( Zocke SC2 und Elite zb gern in 3D muss aber dann die Grafik etwas Reduzieren bei älteren 3D fähigen Titeln Doom 3 zb  die 3D Fähig sind geht es ohne reduktion. )


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2015)

Naja, also zu überlegen ob eine Karte jetzt 35 oder 70 Watt verbraucht, okay, aber jetzt werden die AMDs wieder nur mies gemacht


----------



## Tamagotshi (21. Dezember 2015)

Leider sind die Karten eben deutlich schlechter wenn die AMD's mal den Verbrauch und die Leistung und die Treiber / Kombatibiltät in den Griff bekommen würden..... meine letze hatte ich vor 10 Jahren und es hat sich nix geändert bis Dato, würde ich ev Der Radon mal wieder einen Test versuch gönnen.......  aber alleine Verbrauch und Temperatur war und ist mist bei AMD. ( mein Rechner läuft nunmal mehr als 2 - 3 std am Tag ) Die kommen nicht hinterher mit intel und Nvidia und solange das so bleibt und es wird so bleiben, Sind die AMD Karten einfach keine Konkurenz ( auch die Aktien von AMD sprechen eine deutliche Sprache die sind Trotz Konsolen im Keller.) wenn die Radon DEUTLICH im Preis günstiger währen also die r9 380 ist Trotz der geringen Mehrleistung mit den Schwächen einfach im Preis nicht kunkurenzfähig für 150 - 160 € würde das anders ausehen............ Wenn für den Verbrauch und die Temperatur der Preis deutlich niedriger währe als bei Nvidia aber so......... wayne nie mehr AMD ins Haus PS4 / Xbox ist auch so ein AMD Fail Beispiel.............das sich die dinger so gut verkaufen liegt nur an den Fanboy's und dennen die mit dem Pc nicht können / glauben es nicht zu können da hat sich ja auch einiges getan PC ist am Tv und der Couch mittlerweile genauso User Freundlich wie eine Konsole bei besserer Grafik und weniger Verbrauch 900p 30ig FPS Max  die Spiele fast doppelt so Teuer und so weiter ............ dank HDMI usw zumindest mit Nvidia karten ......wie sich bei 3D Leistung und Multi Desktop / TV die Radon Schlagen heute keine Ahnung ist mir bei dem verbrauch auch Wurst aber füher war es unmöglich gechillt mit ner AMD mehrere Bildschirme geschweigeden gutes Bild am TV mit ner Radon zu bekommen ( Lag damals an den grotten schlechten Treibern und dem schlechten Catalyst das taugt einfach nix.......und mit dem neuen ersatz für Katalyst hat amd ja auch gleich wieder den Vogel mit macht GPU kaputt durch überhitzung abgeschossen so was haste mit ner Nvidia karte halt nicht das die Treiber 2 - 3 Patchs brauchen bis sie Laufen ( es gab vereinzelt auch Treiber Probs in den Letzten Jahren aber nie so auffällig Massiv wie bei AMD ) das Selbe bei Spielen und Komb. Es sind meistens immer die AMD's die zicken bei neu Erscheinungen..............) Das läst sich einfach nunmal nicht schön reden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur die 960gtx 4gb ans Herz legen, bin sehr zufrieden mit Preis / Leistung ( Gigabyte GTX 4G die Slim version mit einem Kühler nicht die Lange mir Windforce 3, ca 180 euronen, habe ich). Ich würde dir ev sogar 16 Gb RaM  2x 8 Empfehlen wenn dein Board das mitmacht  (Glaube 16 is max mit 2 Sockel auf dem Borad )und du dir die öcken mehr Leisten kanst.
> 
> Zum Verbrauch: ich habe bei 12 - 16 std Betrieb mit der Nvidia ca 500- 600€ im Jahr Strom ( nur der Rechner ohne G19 Tast,  3D TV, Hotas,  Monitor  und Dolby ) Mache ne Umschulung zum Statl. Wirtschf. Inormatiker da ich meinen alten Beruf gesundheitlich nicht mehr schaffe. Da ich auch Progr. 3D Druck  und alles andere rund ums Thema lernen muss / will ist meine Kiste schon extrem im Dauereinsatz. Wenn du dann noch TV Dolby usw auch noch mit über den Rechner läuft  ( will ja auf der Couch zocken Konsolen sind einfach sowas von Überflüssig seit HDMI PC -TV  genauso wie Streambox alla Steam etc habe die Kabel alle durch die wohnung hinter die Leisten / Kabellöcher in den Wänden, gebaut HDMI  und Corxial Kabel. Ok das war schon Teuer aber die Qualität im vergleich zu ner Konsole........ naja anderes Tehma ^^ )   wie bei mir würde sich der Mehrverbrauch der Radon DEUTLICH an der Stromrechnung bemerkbar machen.


 Du bist aber auch ein absoluter Sonderfall. Wenn Deine Angaben stimmen, dann hast du den PC deutlich über 12h JEDEN Tag im Jahr BEI LAST laufen, denn mit nem Strompreis von 30 Cent/KWh ergeben sich selbst bei "nur" 500€ Stromkosten: 

500€ / 365 Tage = 1,37€/Tag. 
1,36€/0,3€ = 4,57 KWh
4,57 KWh / 12h wären also 12h lang 380W Verbrauch. Das kann mit Deinem PC an sich nicht sein, also sind es eher 14h, und dann hast du 326W über 14h am Stück durchgehend , also bei Deinem System scheinst du echt 14-16h mit beinah ständiger Volllast zu arbeiten/spielen - das ist absolut extrem und nun wirklich nicht normal.  Und selbst wer sich als "Gamer" bezeichnet wäre schon ein extremer Sonderfall, wenn er im Schnitt mehr als 4-5h pro Tag spielt ^^   und wenn der PC nur "läuft", also ohne Grafiklast, dann ist der Mehrverbrauch der AMD nicht relevant, das sind dann je nach Karte sogar 1-2W weniger als bei nvidia.



> AMD Produkte Produzieren da mehr Verbrauch auch mehr Abwährme. D.h Wenn du keine richtig gute Kühlung hast (es geht ums Mainboard die Abwärme wird ja nicht nur über die Lüftung der Kraka abgeleitet sondern auch ein kleiner Teil übers Board / Gehäuselüfter usw)  ist auch die MB Temp ein paar grad höher beim Übertakten bekomt das ganze dann nochmal ne andere "Hausnummer" ( Mit nem AMD CPU  und Radon Karte merkt man das richtig, aber  du hast ja zum glück nen Intel  drinne ) Was die Lebensdauer von Borad usw sicher verkürzt ! ( Es geht hier um viel - dauerbetrieb nicht um 1 - 2 Std am Tag dabei währe das nicht wirklich wichtig mit der Abwärme und dem Strom. )


 es gibt keine nachgewiesenen Fälle, in denen ein Board wegen ein paar Grad mehr Wärme im Gehäuse früher kaputtgeht. Mag sein, dass die Lebensdauer um 10% verkürzt wird - dann hält das Board eben nur 27 statt 30 Jahre... 



> ~und die Treiber / Kombatibiltät in den Griff bekommen würden....


 wieder mal die typische unwahre Legende... Nvidia hatte in letzter Zeit sogar viel häufiger mal Probleme mit Fehlern bei den Treibern als AMD, das ist also echt Quatsch diese nervige Gelabere von wegen AMD sei ach so schlecht bei Treibern. Die tun sich da beide nix, mal gibt es bei AMD bei 2-3 Spielen Problemen, mal bei Nvidia, mal bei nem brandneuen Game, mal gibt es Fehler bei einem Game WEGEN der neuen Treiber oder einem Spieleupdate.... vlt. ist Deine Wahrnehmung verzerrt, weil per Zufall AMD bei DEN Spielen, die dich sehr interessierten, mehr Probleme hatte und/oder wegen dieser 3-Monitor-Sache, die anfangs nicht so dolle klappte - dafür ging Tripplemonitoring bei Nvidia halt auch viel später.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2015)

vorallem, ich hab auch eine ATI Karte und kann daher Herbs Aussagen nur untermauen, dass das ausgemachter Blödsinn ist und ja, wer fährt denn noch so ein Set-Up?

Zumal ich nicht auf irgendwelche windigen Quellen setzen muss sondern beim MSI Afterburner die Temperatur Messen kann und da sehen kann dass die überhaupt nicht heiß wird
Also da würden mich mal echt die Quellen interessieren und was da noch so für nen Krams steht


----------



## Tamagotshi (22. Dezember 2015)

Mein Rechner Kostet am Tag 2.30 € ca.  Durchschnitt. ..... 3D Objekte für den 3D Drucker zb dauert  CAD Programm..... zieht Leistung... Winamp im Dauereinsatz.......   Grafikengine's / Datenbanken / Testläufe für Progs ( auch mit aufwendiger Grafik teilweise ) usw. usw.   3 Festplatten, davon eine noch ein breites Kabel ( 500gb)   ( keine SSD's )  4 große  Lüfter im Gehäuse  drinne (+ 2 Lüfter in der Selben größe beim Alpenfön k2 ) 4 -5 Std Zocken..... das Leppert sich. ( Ich schlafe nicht viel max 5 std am Tag mehr brauche ich nicht, Familie, Freunde usw brauchen ja auch noch ihre Zeit  ) 
Ich bin ein gutes Stück über dem durchschnitts Rechner (Menge an Bauteilen etc )  dann darfst du das Overclock nicht vergessen ( das zieht richtig ! ) brauche ich aber Teilweise auch sonst würde ich mit meinem Setup nicht solche FPS rauskitzeln ..........  Der CPU läuft auf über 20%+ (von 4x,3,4 auf 4 x 4,5, ich verwende keine Step tech macht bei dem Dauereinsatz keinen Sinn  )    Die Ram sind OC ............ CPU Temp nie über 62 selbe Graka, Borad nie über 43 - c°  wie hoch war noch mal bei AMD die Temp  ? 70 grad +bei Graka und CPU  bei 80w mehr .Übrigends Borad Temp über 55 grad fängt es an Schädlich für die Teile zu werden..... Deine Rechnung, Herboy, sorry ohne dir zu nahe treeten zu wollen, geht nicht auf. Ich weis ja nicht was bei dir ne KW/st kostet ich habe kein Industrie Strom bin zwar Selbständig ( immoment eher weniger Arbeit da Umschulung, Fernstudium Vorrang hat ( auch meine Frau verdient gut )  habe aber keine eigenen Geschäftsräume somit kein billigen Strom  ( Ich Koche bei Privatkunden oder auch zuhause im Catering oder als Aushilfe auf Rechnung, richte Baue OC,e Pc's.....hab ne Mischfirma angemeldet........ eine kleine Firma bei der ich Netzwerk im Auge habe und auch Teilweise meine eigen. Softw.....die dort im einsatz ist ..........)  bis ich den Beruf nach der Umschulung ganz liegen lassen kann ) also Freiberuflich da bei Umschulung nicht viel rum komt............ haste da die Steuer oder die Grundgebür nicht verechnet ? Mein Strommessgerät sagt auf jedenfall was anderes und meine Stromrechnung auch, Milchmädchen-Rechnung ist das da oben ............380w ? würde mich mal intressieren wie du auf den wert  komst.......mit meinem Setup.......Das Netzeil mit 500w reich grade so aus,,,,,,,,,, , TV Karte im Rechner, der Blueray Brenner Diskettenlaufwerk, 2ter DvD Brenner , Jede LED die noch dran ist....(2w / led ca....)    Mein Strom Messgerät sagt 460w rund ( bei Vollast ) also schon mal 80 mehr........ so und das dann mit ner AMD Karte würde mein Netzteil nicht reichen ...............
Ich weis ja nicht was du für Boards du hast aber 30 Jahre Lebensdauer wer hat dir den Quark erzählt.......... ? bei nem alten 468iger vieleicht noch........ heute baut keiner mehr irgendwas das Lange lebt ! Die Teile sind wie alle Elektrogeräte ABSICHTLICH auf kurze Lebensdauer gebaut um mehr zu verkaufen TV, Kühlschrank, Händys, alles..... und bei entsprechender Belastung machen 10  - 12  grad + auf den Teilen sehr wohl einen nicht kleinen Anteil der Lebensdauer, Du vergist auch Spannungspitzen...... beim Einschalten zb viele haben Netzschalter an Steckleisten..........die sind auch nicht gut für die Geräte für den verbrauch............  Frage mal nen Elektrotechniker der wird dich aufklären........ Hardwareoverclock.com | Wieviel Strom verbraucht ein Computer? Hier kanst du mal eine REALE Rechnung eines PC's sehen dann rechne mal die ganze Sache mit meinen Bauteilen+ die drinne sind-..... dann wirste schnell merken das deine Rechnung ev für nen Medion Pc aus dem Aldi oder nen Dell o.ä auf geht oder einem Laptop hin haut....... aber sicher nicht für mein Setup.  Übrigends alleine die Berichte über die AMD's Testberichte Treiberfails usw sprechen doch schon eine deutliche Sprache.........Mag sein das ihr damit zu frieden seit mir komt der AMD Müll nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht was du für Boards du hast aber 30 Jahre Lebensdauer wer hat dir den Quark erzählt.......... ? bei nem alten 468iger vieleicht noch........ heute baut keiner mehr irgendwas das Lange lebt !


 mein Gott, das war rhetorisch bewusst übertrieben, ich dachte das sei klar...   Der Punkt war, dass ganz sicher kein Board bei der normalen Nutzungsdauer nennenswert früher kaputtgeht, nur weil es vlt. ein paar Grad mehr im Gehäuse hat. Und ganz nebenbei: ich treffe GANZ ganz selten mal auf Leute, deren PC defekt ist und sich das Mainboard als Grund entpuppt und gleichzeitig das Board erst 3-4 Jahre als ist. Entweder es ist schon sehr früh defekt => Gewährleistung, oder aber es ist echt ein wirklich sehr alter PC, wo man ohnehin mal nen neuen kaufen würde - vor allem wenn man halbwegs an Gaming interessiert ist. Und bei den Fällen, in denen das Board defekt ist, sind es mal AMD, mal Nvidia-Karten. Das hat ganz sicher nix mit den Graka-Temps zu tun.

und es sind sicher nicht gleich 10-12 Grad mehr, nur weil man eine AMD-Karte drin hart statt einer ähnlich starken Nividia, außer vlt. man hat eine echt beschissene Gehäusebelüftung. Denn die AMD werden auch gar nicht SO viel heißer, wie du vlt meinst. Im Kern wird es heißer, aber das, was die Karte wirklich warm macht, hast du auch bei Nvidia: Spannungswandler, Backplate usw. - das bekommst Du mit 1-2 Gehäuselüftern aber gut weg. 




> ............  Frage mal nen Elektrotechniker der wird dich aufklären........ Hardwareoverclock.com | Wieviel Strom verbraucht ein Computer? Hier kanst du mal eine REALE Rechnung eines PC's sehen dann rechne mal die ganze Sache mit meinen Bauteilen+ die drinne sind-..... dann wirste schnell merken das deine Rechnung ev für nen Medion Pc aus dem Aldi oder nen Dell o.ä auf geht oder einem Laptop hin haut....... aber sicher nicht für mein Setup.  Übrigends alleine die Berichte über die AMD's Testberichte Treiberfails usw sprechen doch schon eine deutliche Sprache.........Mag sein das ihr damit zu frieden seit mir komt der AMD Müll nicht mehr ins Haus.


 Sag mal, was willst Du eigentlich?!? ^^ Ich hab doch gesagt, dass du ein Extremfall ist. ^^  ich hab doch gar nicht bestritten, dass du so viel Strom verbrauchst... wo ist Dein Punkt? Wenn du zusätzlich halt noch starkes OC hast, viele Laufwerke usw. wird das halt nur umso deutlicher. Ich habe nur verwundert festgestellt, dass Du definitiv mehr als 10-12h bei voller Last arbeiten zu scheinst, und das ist echt nicht normal. 

Und ich weiß, was PCs je nach Ausstattung verbrauchen. Ein System mit einem modernen Intel Core i5/7 ohne PC und 1-2 Laufwerken plus ner GTX 970 oder ähnlich zieht bei Last ca 300-350W, da gibt es genug Tests, die das zeigen. Das ist nix neues.


----------



## erkosh (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal die Diskussion zu den Grafikkarten und dem Verbrauch übersprungen. Was mich wundert ist, dass PCamateur ein schwarzes Bild hat.
Soweit ich weiß hat doch die CPU (oder war es das Mainboard?) eine "Mini-Grafikkarte" mit eingebaut. Klar kann man keine Spiele damit spielen. Aber zumindest sollte der PC ohne Grafikkarte startbar sein, so dass man zumindest auf der Windows-Oberfläche rumklickern kann.

@PCamateur: Startet dein PC ohne die Grafikkarte? Hast du da ein Bild?
Ich bin da auch kein Profi. Ich wollte dich nur mal darauf hinweisen, ob man das Problem nur ausschließlich auf die Grafikkarte reduzieren kann, wenn du nicht mal ein Bild bekommst.
Vielleicht ist das auch nur bei den neuen Komponenten so, dass der PC ohne Grafikkarte funktioniert.


----------



## PCamateur (29. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Diskussion zu den Grafikkarten und dem Verbrauch übersprungen. Was mich wundert ist, dass PCamateur ein schwarzes Bild hat.
> Soweit ich weiß hat doch die CPU (oder war es das Mainboard?) eine "Mini-Grafikkarte" mit eingebaut. Klar kann man keine Spiele damit spielen. Aber zumindest sollte der PC ohne Grafikkarte startbar sein, so dass man zumindest auf der Windows-Oberfläche rumklickern kann.
> 
> @PCamateur: Startet dein PC ohne die Grafikkarte? Hast du da ein Bild?
> ...



Sorry dass ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe, aber bin jetzt bis ins neue jahr bei meinen Eltern und weit weg von meinem PC. 

Ich habs ganz kurz mit der onboard karte probiert, das Bild blieb allerdings schwarz und es schien als würde er gar nicht booten, konnte ich allerdings nicht zweifelsfrei verifizieren, da das bild schwarz blieb. 

Ich kann also nicht 100 % sagen, dass es die Grafikkarte ist, allerdings haben die Bild Fehler vor den freezes und dass kein bild mehr ist drauf hingedeutet.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe, aber bin jetzt bis ins neue jahr bei meinen Eltern und weit weg von meinem PC.
> 
> Ich habs ganz kurz mit der onboard karte probiert, das Bild blieb allerdings schwarz und es schien als würde er gar nicht booten, konnte ich allerdings nicht zweifelsfrei verifizieren, da das bild schwarz blieb.
> 
> Ich kann also nicht 100 % sagen, dass es die Grafikkarte ist, allerdings haben die Bild Fehler vor den freezes und dass kein bild mehr ist drauf hingedeutet.


 naja, am Board MUSS es aber - wenn du die Grafikkarte entfernt hast - ein Bild geben, und zwar auch ohne Windows fürs BIOS. Wenn du da kein Bild bekommst, ist wohl doch das Board schuld.


----------



## PCamateur (29. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, am Board MUSS es aber - wenn du die Grafikkarte entfernt hast - ein Bild geben, und zwar auch ohne Windows fürs BIOS. Wenn du da kein Bild bekommst, ist wohl doch das Board schuld.



Naja die grafikkarte ist noch drin. Sobald ich aber wieder in meiner Wohnung bin werd ich die karte ausbauen, dann dürfte es sich aufklären


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Naja die grafikkarte ist noch drin. Sobald ich aber wieder in meiner Wohnung bin werd ich die karte ausbauen, dann dürfte es sich aufklären


die musst du rausnehmen, sonst nutzt der PC die Karte auch, und die CPU-Grafik ist nicht aktiv.


----------



## PCamateur (10. Januar 2016)

So Problem gelöst, lag an der Karte. Hab die Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB und 16 GB RAM eingebaut. 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------

